# L'Orfeo 1607 ending recordings



## Dreadful_Engines (5 mo ago)

I've heard the Vartolo 1997 release on Naxos but that's all and information on other versions appears to be scant. I much prefer it and would like to become a strictly 1607 person from hereon. Could anybody help list them, presuming they exist?


----------

